# Scocia molding on T/S



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to match up some 3" scotia molding on a house I'm working on. It was a pretty unusual profile. After sifting through my various radius cutters for the shaper and finding nothing to do the trick, I turned to the table saw.

I had to down size the blade to 7 1/4", put the blade on a 30 deg. angle, and the run a fence at 34 deg. to get just the right results. Turned out a perfect match!

Took about 9 passes each to get through it.

The species is Spanish Cedar and has a 7 deg bevel on the top because it's going outside and will stand alone (nothing being applied above it) It gets primed and back primed, then 2 coats of SW Duration.

Here's some pics of the set up and the product.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Very ingenious. However, that looks like a standard molding cutter blade as discussed in the thread "what is the name of this tool?"

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Keep this up and you're liable....*

....To get a very fine reputation as a craftsman/woodworker!:thumbsup: Oops, maybe it's too late you, already have one! As far as the moulding cutter having the same profile, maybe so, maybe not, can't tell from a photo, and if you don't have one, this shows great skill in creating the setup and final results. :yes: bill


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

This was just a standard 24 T, 7 1/4" blade from my circular saw.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Way to go Jason. That gives a great feeling of accomplishment. The first time I made a dished pencil tray, I went through some hair pulling until I got it right. Back then there was no internet, or many books out that had woodworking techniques, or at least ones I knew about.

I just had it in my mind that it might be possible to do a cove cut on a TS with a 10" blade. Once I did it, I thought I invented something new. Little did I know...


----------

